# Cities with best climate



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey there, today I got a good idea about a new thread. There have been many comparisons between cities in this section of the forum, but I haven't seen any about climate so far, so I decided to make one. Climate is a truly special attribute of a city because unlike the urban fabric or demographics, people can't change it (at least not in the direct and short term sense of the word). But for many people, like myself, climate is a very important aspect of a city :cheers:

This thread is made for opinion sharing about what are the cities with the best climate. I will make a thread about worst climates in the future, however this one is for best climate, so post, vote, share and enjoy :cheers:

I'm gonna start this thread with the city I think is the city with the best climate in the world. Mecca has very pleasant warm and sunny climate year round. Some may think it is a bit too warm, but I think that it is still within the comfortable zone. I will never visit it because it is arguably the most discriminating and intolerant city in the world, however its climate is first class in my opinion :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^where do you live, if 42 Celsius for your average day in May is ideal weather? :-O 

My girlfriend and I had a lot of discussions about perfect city weather because she doesn't like it hot and she doesn't like it cold either, she'd like the average highs to be around 25 degrees Celsius all year 'round, which is tough to find (the city would also need to be large, beautiful, developed, with opportunities, good lifestyle, culture etc). I looked along the Ecuator because there's where you get constant temperatures but it's too hot, with the notable exception of high places like* Addis Ababa*. Addis Ababa is a very decent developing city where European expats enjoy a good life, but she wasn't interested. :lol: The climate is REALLY nice there: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addis_Ababa#Climate 
Later I found *Guatemala City* which also has gorgeous weather by my GF's standards, looks quite well and its citizens are apparently very happy (in that they are always at the top of happiness charts): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guatemala_City#Climate
The best city I could find along these lines is, however, *Florianopolis* in Brazil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florianópolis#Climate. The weather is perfect, and despite it being a low altitude coastal city the mountains around it are protecting it from hot airfronts (the mountaintops even get snow in winter). The city is stunning, with lagunas, beaches, fishing villages, scenic neighbourhoods; it's large and dynamic as a state capital and the human development index is very high, similar to Western Europe. Who knows, maybe at some point we'll be moving! :lol:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Its REALLY hard to beat coastal Southern California, from Malibu down to the Mexican Border. I would move to the Venice Canals or ideally, on the Strand in Manhattan Beach and be happy the rest of my life. 72 - 75 nearly every day, with a slight breeze and low humidity. Manhattan Beach is home to most of the athletes for the LA teams as well as plenty of other A-listers

Manhattan Beach


























Venice Canals


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

My city :bash::bash: Boring !! :bash:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

western people seems love beach very much. i'd prefer forest with huge trees.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Anywhere tropical or subtropical in Asia for me (Taiwan and Singapore?).


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kanto said:


> Hey there, today I got a good idea about a new thread. There have been many comparisons between cities in this section of the forum, but I haven't seen any about climate so far, so I decided to make one. Climate is a truly special attribute of a city because unlike the urban fabric or demographics, people can't change it (at least not in the direct and short term sense of the word). But for many people, like myself, climate is a very important aspect of a city :cheers:
> 
> This thread is made for opinion sharing about what are the cities with the best climate. I will make a thread about worst climates in the future, however this one is for best climate, so post, vote, share and enjoy :cheers:
> 
> I'm gonna start this thread with the city I think is the city with the best climate in the world. Mecca has very pleasant warm and sunny climate year round. Some may think it is a bit too warm, but I think that it is still within the comfortable zone. I will never visit it because it is arguably the most discriminating and intolerant city in the world, however its climate is first class in my opinion :cheers:



So, you think that the best climate in the entire world belongs to a city where during half of the year, from may to october, the *average high is over 40ºC* and the average lows are almost 30ºC? A city that during the month of june has an average high of 43,7ºC, average, meaning that is a completely normal temperature for there, no biggie, an average that is almost 3ºC higher than the historic high for the city of New York, and not to mention that it is very dry... You find *that* _pleasant and comfortable_? that would be your choice if you are given to have any weather in the world you want? ? really????????, I mean, for real?!?!?!?!?!?! :dizzy:



I think it is the very first time that I've heard such thing...

I don't think it is _a bit too warm_ I find it brutally hot...
Well, I guess that to each its own...


----------



## penamelie (Sep 17, 2013)

Vancouver BC

Extreme cold heat snow etc is not common. In the future (if global warming takes hold) cities with Reyjavik Iceland's climate will be the same as Vancouver's, but for now Vancouver has the best climate.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> western people seems love beach very much. i'd prefer forest with huge trees.


Well, the great thing is that i can go 20 miles and be in the middle of a forest with a totally different climate. 










or a bit more and get to 11,000 foot peaks


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I really liked the weather in Mexico City when I was living there


----------



## WaOnEmperoR (May 10, 2011)

In Indonesia I suggest Yogyakarta or Malang


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kanto, I think we need to send you in for psychiatric evaluation haha, your heat preferences are just unreal, you sound like you belong in Phoenix. 

Back on topic though, San Diego has the best weather in the world, bar none. Between 55-80F year-round, no humidity, nice ocean breeze, beautiful mountains close by. You take Mecca, and I'll move to SD.


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^I agree San Diego has the best weather.


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Well, the great thing is that i can go 20 miles and be in the middle of a forest with a totally different climate.
> 
> 
> 
> or a bit more and get to 11,000 foot peaks


Ive lived in the L.A. area as well and I can travel to the desert area and go to the mountains to see snow within 20 miles. and if you go further few miles you can feel the ocean breeze.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Can you guys use Celsius? Fahrenheit makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

How about Europe? If constant temperatures without extremes is your thing then Northwestern Europe with its oceanic temperate climate is the best place, but myself I hate the greyness during half a year, the rain and the wind. Mediterranean's too hot, plus I miss proper winters; in fact I miss the proper continental temperate climate from Eastern Europe, one if the few redeeming features of the place. Having looked a long while, I realized the ideal city climate in the nicer parts of Europe may just be that of Turin. It's Mediterranean but very mild in summer because of the closeness of the Alps, which also means there is actual winter with snow but nothing excessive either, because it's Mediterranean.  The city is large and dynamic, plus it's in Italy which is a bonus - great lifestyle, culture, heritage etc.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Blurb for the Millennium tickets to viewing platforms across the country, 2000: 

"A magnetic corona will light up the heavens, shimmering in multi-layered hues as a
brilliant sunset flashes across the skies. Birds come to roost and animals fall silent
in the otherworldly light."

In the event of the above happening in a London March, 15 years later it did transpire 
an event as heartstopping and moving as looking at my elbow.

View from Greenwich hill:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Somewhere between 23-29 for the high, and 10-20 for the low seems about right for me, unless I'm at the beach where around 30 high, 20 low seems the best


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

consistency


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is an example of near perfect weather in my opinion, lots of sunshine, excellent temperature, sufficient rain. Notice the precipitation patterns; summer storms and a few days of rain scattered in the colder months to keep it green, just the way I like it


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ and the city is...Hong Kong?


----------



## Genoveva_stoicova (Mar 21, 2015)

Vratza


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Well, the great thing is that i can go 20 miles and be in the middle of a forest with a totally different climate.
> 
> 
> or a bit more and get to 11,000 foot peaks
> ...


Which would be just perfect for me. 
Unfortunately we don't have mountains.
My city has a maritime climate dus to its proximity to the Dutch westcoast.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

CCs77 said:


> So, you think that the best climate in the entire world belongs to a city where during half of the year, from may to october, the *average high is over 40ºC* and the average lows are almost 30ºC? A city that during the month of june has an average high of 43,7ºC, average, meaning that is a completely normal temperature for there, no biggie, an average that is almost 3ºC higher than the historic high for the city of New York, and not to mention that it is very dry... You find *that* _pleasant and comfortable_? that would be your choice if you are given to have any weather in the world you want? ? really????????, I mean, for real?!?!?!?!?!?! :dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I absolutely love high temperatures. I try to spend as much time in a sauna as possible and I bath twice a week in water with a temperature of 46 °C. I can easily "outsauna" anybody I know and I have no problem withstanding 60 °C in a sauna indefinitely. But this adaptation to heat comes at a price - when the temperature drops below 15 °C during the day my skin starts to decay, fracture and fall off and I am permanently tired and prone to various illnesses 

You wouldn't be the first person that is surprised by my uncommon adaptation to warmth. Nobody I know of here in Bratislava has a similar adaptation. People here generally don't like it if the temperatures rise above 30 °C. I don't know how these genes have gotten to me, all I know is that I have them :cheers:

I am planning to leave Slovakia for good as soon as I complete my studies and move to somewhere warmer than here. Even Bratislava, the warmest place in Slovakia and the place I live in, is a frozen tundra 



> Kanto, I think we need to send you in for psychiatric evaluation haha, your heat preferences are just unreal, you sound like you belong in Phoenix.
> 
> Back on topic though, San Diego has the best weather in the world, bar none. Between 55-80F year-round, no humidity, nice ocean breeze, beautiful mountains close by. You take Mecca, and I'll move to SD.


In fact, if I could live in the US I would choose either Yuma or Phoenix. But I wouldn't have the nerves for all this greencard visa and residency permit bureaucracy, so I will stay within the borders of the EU and move into French Guiana instead :cheers:

Btw, as to the topic at hand, it's time for another city added. The city I am adding now is Gao in Mali. It's a relatively small city, but it has very good climate. Warm and Sunny, yet during July and August it does see measureble percipitation. It's in war thorn Mali, so again no place to live in, but as well again first class when it comes to climate :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Anywhere with 4 distinct seasons is ideal. I definitely couldn't live somewhere with warm sunny weather more than 4 months of the year so Mecca (the thread starter's choice) would be near the bottom of my list when it comes to climate.

*Best Climate for me*
14 weeks of summer: 30-35C and sunny
10 weeks of winter: -10C to -5C and snowy
Then spring and autumn to fill the in between months.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Casablanca , Morocco has nice weather for the most part , cool winters with some rain on and off temps are about 15 C during the day and about 8 C at night , summers are pleasant with the cool ocean breeze and usually sunny with very little rain temps on average are about 27 C for the highs and lows are about 20 C


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^I was recently looking up the temperatures for Morocco and Algeria to see how feasible a summer World Cup would be there, and I was shocked to see how big a difference between the two there is. Morocco's cities seem to have a very pleasant climate because of the Atlantic's cooling force, while Algerian cities are much hotter.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> My city :bash::bash: Boring !! :bash:


This is actually a very good climate :cheers:

Btw, time for a new city. Another city, which I think has one of the best climates in the world is Omdurman. It's very sad that Sudan is a warzone. Getting such a beautiful piece of land and pointlessly killing each other, that's simply sad. But again, the climate is first league :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

You're mental :lol:


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

53 °C! With that temperature I'd probably be dead.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

I prefer the weather in my city, Quilmes, with an annual average of *18.3 ºC* in 2014.

With global warming, the summers are getting worse, but the maximum is about *37 °C* in December or January (too hot for me, but far from those 53 of Omdurman). The rest of the year has an acceptable temperature. And the minimum in winter range from *0.6* to *1.9 ºC* (again, global warming did also increase the temperature of winter, which a few years ago it was subzero).

At this time here in my city are 0:55 (12:55 a.m.) and the temperature is *22 °C* outside, and about *25 ºC* inside my house. I'm shirtless, wearing only shorts and sneakers. We just started the autumn (March 21).

Anyway, I prefer even lower temperatures. My city is in the middle of the country. From here upwards temperatures are higher. From here to below they are considerably lower.

In 2007 we had the first snow in the history of my city (or second, I'm not sure), and it was great. We all went out to build snowmen and play with snow without gloves. I wish it snowed again, but experts said if that happened, we would have to worry because it is something abnormal.


----------



## john69 (Nov 1, 2014)

La Paz


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## TheSilverRay (May 2, 2012)

Durban (South Africa) pretty much has good weather throughout the year. :cheers:





dysan1 said:


> Awesome view over the uMgeni river to Durban North and on to uMhlanga





dysan1 said:


> another overhead one... 150,000 people attended over the 2 days! FANTASTIC, will be a super addition to the Durban calendar





dysan1 said:


> by daniel loumeau @flickr.com





dysan1 said:


>


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Curitiba (Brazil) has a nice climate in my opinion. It could be a little less rainy in the winter months, but still I like it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I would say there is not enough sunshine hours there, though the temperatures are nice.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Barcelona is great for Europe


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ I've visited, but I wouldn't want to live there. The hot_ humid _climate during summer peak was extremely tough to stand. Your previous shout, for Mexico City, looks much more to my tastes.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen. So far we've been talking about cities, but I would like to expand this thread to all places on the planet. So I would like to present the place with the best climate on the planet. It is Dallol in Ethiopia:










Dallol is the warmest place year round in the world. To me it was always very special because in my opinion it is the only place on Earth that is closer to being too hot than to being too clod. The warmest cities like Mecca or Omdurman are approximately in the middle of my comfortable zone (my comfortable zone being 25 °C - 50 °C for dry heat). Dallol is warm, probably hot would be a better word for describing it but it is still in my comfortable zone and is beautifuly sunny. It has a downside though which is the high sulfur and salt concentration in the air, which is rather stinky, however the climate is so superb that it is in a cathegory of its own :cheers:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Kanto said:


> Ladies and gentlemen. So far we've been talking about cities, but I would like to expand this thread to all places on the planet. So I would like to present the place with the best climate on the planet. It is Dallol in Ethiopia:
> 
> Dallol is the warmest place year round in the world. To me it was always very special because in my opinion it is the only place on Earth that is closer to being too hot than to being too clod. The warmest cities like Mecca or Omdurman are approximately in the middle of my comfortable zone (my comfortable zone being 25 °C - 50 °C for dry heat). Dallol is warm, probably hot would be a better word for describing it but it is still in my comfortable zone and is beautifuly sunny. It has a downside though which is the high sulfur and salt concentration in the air, which is rather stinky, however the climate is so superb that it is in a cathegory of its own :cheers:


Whose "comfort zone" gets to 50 °C?!

And back to topic, what about:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

OMSK! Why?

- dry continental climate
- warm/ hot summers with nice summer rains from time to time
- cold dry winters definately with snow on christmas and new year, like it should be
- the sun is shining very often (the city in Russia with most sunny days as I read, mor than Istanbul or Barcelona)


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Lima Peru!
Daily means between 16 and 25°C over the year, only a few degrees difference between day and night so never too hot nor ever too cold.


----------



## marendins (Apr 22, 2015)

Humidity is a factor to be taken into account. In my city, Barcelona, temperatures are pretty pleasant all year round. High humidity, however, has a tendency of making feelings of coldness and hotness more acute. This is particularly evident during summer nights, when the proximity to the sea keeps temperatures above the 20º mark and high humidity makes the whole city feel like a sauna.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Time for a new paradise ........ at least a climatological paradise. The small city I'm posting is Faya in Chad. The climate is beautifuly warm and sunny throughout the year, first class in all aspects, however beware never ending civil wars, coups and extreme poverty. To put the long story short, it's just another example of the tragedy of good climate location on this planet - you either get a working society or good climate but rarely you get both.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

It's not hard to see why your definition of a good climate and a decent society often don't coincide: basically nothing grows in a dessert.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Growing crops is a problem in the Sahara, however that doesn't excuse the local people for killing each other all day and night hno:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol Kanto is this a troll job or do you really like weather in the mid 40s?


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ I really like weather like this. Biological adaptation isn't trolling, biological adaptation is science fact. There are many people who enjoy temperatures far colder than most other people, and there are many people, like myself, who enjoy temperatures far warmer than most others. And in the animal kingdom this is even more pronounced. If you would put a polar bear into the Sahara, it would die, but a fennec fox has no problems. On the other hand, if you would put a fennec fox into Greenland, it would die, while a polar bear has no problems.

I feel comfortable in temperatures ranging from 25 °C to 50 °C. In the ranges of 15 - 25 °C and 50 - 60 °C I don't feel comfortable for prolonged periods of time, but I can easily withstand them without adverse health effects. If the temperatures rise past 60 °C during desert type humidity, I get overheated sooner or later, if the temperatures drop below 15 °C my skin starts to decay, I get breathing difficulties, chronic headaches and my immmune system gets weaker. I was very heat resistant since I was born, however I further developed this trait by being a sauna addict. Lately I don't have much access to a sauna, however I do enjoy having a 47 °C bath twice a week. But as I said in the Sahara supertall thread, I would hardly consider myself crazy since I never had any burns from my hobby. I am careful to not push bath water temperature past 48 °C to avoid scalding and in a sauna, I know when to walk out. The crazy folks are the folks from the now banned World Sauna Championship. But at least they do show that love for heat can go even much further than in my case.










The short haired guy died in that sauna. The long haired guy survived, but he got severe burns.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the explanation kanto. I also like hot weather but between 25-32 more or less. I absolutely hate cold weather


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Avangard-55 said:


> OMSK! Why?
> 
> - dry continental climate
> - warm/ hot summers with nice summer rains from time to time
> ...


Looks pretty good to me as long as it is not too extreme.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

In my opinion, Mexico City all year Spring-like climate


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Kanto said:


> The short haired guy died in that sauna. The long haired guy survived, but he got severe burns.


Wow. Look at that guy's feet ! No wonder they had to carry him out of the sauna.
I would rather freeze to death than be cooked to death in a sauna.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

"City of Eternal Spring" - what a mouthwatering slogan for a city! And the figures don't disappoint:












> Medellín features a tropical rainforest climate (Af), albeit a noticeably cooler version of this climate that borders closely on a subtropical highland climate (Cfb) and also on a tropical monsoon climate (Am). Because Medellín is located at 5,000 ft (1,500 m) above sea level, its climate is not as hot as other cities located at the same latitude near the equator. Because of its altitude above sea level and privileged location in the Andes Range, Medellín's weather at times is more characteristic of a humid subtropical climate than that of a tropical climate. The city's average annual temperature is 22 °C (72 °F), and because of its proximity to the equator, its temperature is constant year round, with minimal temperature variations. Temperatures range from 15 to 30 °C (59 to 86 °F). Because of the pleasant springlike climate all year, Medellín is known as "La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera" or "City of the Eternal Spring". However, as the city is located in a valley and many of its districts are on slopes, temperatures can be slightly cooler on the surrounding mountains.


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

My guess would be San Francisco, San Diego, cities in Spain/Italy on the Mediterranean..


----------



## RicardoNolazcoC (Jan 3, 2014)

Chapala, Mexico 

Sin título by RicardoNolazcoCo, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nairobi has excellent weather. For some reason tiny pic is blocked on this site now and I cant be bothered to find another free photo hosting site, so check on wikipedia if you are interested

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nairobi


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

Well... It's very subjective isn't it? It depends on what climates you like... 

Personally coming from Singapore, where everyday is summer (24~34 deg C), the 'best' climate in my opinion will be those places with distinct seasons - with cold winters, mild springs, hot summers and cool autumns. Simply because it's something I don't get to experience back in Singapore.

Living here in Seoul now, I'm loving the weather here...


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Mexico City


----------



## Kiweh (Jan 26, 2014)

I think perhaps Auckland. 









Auckland has a subtropical climate, with warm, humid summers and mild, wet winters. It is the warmest main centre of New Zealand and is also one of the sunniest, with an average of 2060 sunshine hours per annum. The average daily maximum temperature is 23.7 °C (74.7 °F) in February and 14.7 °C (58.5 °F) in July. The absolute maximum recorded temperature is 34.4 °C (93.9 °F), while the absolute minimum is −0.6 °C (30.9 °F)

In my experiences it has short heavy downpours almost daily, while the summer can be very stuffy by New Zealand standards. Tornadoes aren't too uncommon in Auckland either.

Most days in winter are about 15/16 while the nights can be about 6.
Summer days rarely surpass 26 but the hottest nights can be about 20.

It is very moderate compared to most of the continential cities like Japan, the US and Europe.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Auckland does have quite a nice climate. Lived there for 7 years myself and am looking forward to coming back for summer this year. 

One small point though, Japan isn't continental.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

That's an interesting premise for a website but it doesn't work for me. I can't change city, can't scroll inside the map... Maybe it's incompatible with Firefox?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Working now!


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't agree. I could never live in an area, without seasons. When there is always just summer, that's for me no good climate. I need also the autumn, spring and winter.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## FromRio (Jul 17, 2011)

It'd be somewhere with a climate between NYC, San Francisco, Buenos Aires, Auckland, Melbourne, Madrid and Paris for me.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

aforl said:


> Well... It's very subjective isn't it? It depends on what climates you like...
> 
> Personally coming from Singapore, where everyday is summer (24~34 deg C), the 'best' climate in my opinion will be those places with distinct seasons - with cold winters, mild springs, hot summers and cool autumns. Simply because it's something I don't get to experience back in Singapore.
> 
> Living here in Seoul now, I'm loving the weather here...


Coming from Singapore and had stayed a few years in Toronto/Hamilton area. I think I can sort of agree with your preference. I love Toronto's climate. There's always something different to look forward to each season and also a great excuse to have different types of clothing for the different seasons. :banana: Personally my favorite season is Spring in Toronto area.


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

I see some people have mentioned Auckland, and I have lived here most of my life but personally I don't think so. It's reasonably nice, but for me the winters are too miserable to be it in the upper tier. Very wet winters, rains every second day and we're not talking light rain that you get in places like England either. It can be heavy downpours. Plus winters and spring can be windy. 

Most years it has great summers and autumns though. Very consistent temperatures in summer, between 21-27 for probably 95% of the days with warm but not hot nights. And not too much rain.(most years). 

But for me, I like San Diego. Warm but not hot, and dry.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I still think Auckland does very well overall. Great summer mostly, good variety of weather and decent amount of sunshine. Honestly you should come to Sweden and have one of our winters (or in fact any other season too) and see what a truly bad climate is like. There were other reasons I did not stay in Auckland. Weather was certainly not one.

San Diego does sound even better on paper, though.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

San Diego is just perfection, it rains maybe once a month, and seemingly 90% of days are sunny. On top of that, the nights are usually on the border between chilly and warm, so you often get nights where you can wear a hoodie, even in the midst of summer, while the east coast is baking, I love it. San Diego bar none has the best weather in the world, and I've been to most of the contenders we mention. However, it does seem some east coast Australian cities contend.


----------



## Pan-Afro-Man (Dec 6, 2009)

US Southwest Coast probably has the best with Coastal S.A. in strong 2nd place and Hawaii 3rd


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

From my personal experience. 
South America: Florianopolis and Santiago.

North America: Monterrey, Charlotte, NC, Los Angeles, Nashville, TN, St. Louis, MO, Denver, CO.

Europe: Madrid, Nice, Rome, 

Oceania: Sydney


----------



## PeterManc (Nov 30, 2014)

I lived in LA for six years and loved it but the climate wore me out. Too hot and you end up taking the sun for granted. I also lived in Italy where the summers were intolerably hot. English weather and seasons are perfect for me. But even London was a bit too hot and smoggy for me (I felt it badly as I used to cycle). So the north of England for me now - usually a couple of degrees cooler on hot days than the south and it really doesn't rain as much as is claimed! And four proper seasons. Winters are relatively mild too. Best of all are the long summer evenings. I really missed those when I was in LA and it would get dark early.

I think we had about three days this summer when the temperature was around 32 degrees Celsius. That is quite enough!


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hourglassnebula said:


> From my personal experience.
> South America: Florianopolis and Santiago.
> 
> North America: Monterrey, Charlotte, NC, Los Angeles, Nashville, TN, St. Louis, MO, Denver, CO.
> ...


--Not St. Louis. I live here, and love it (red brick heaven!), but summer is stooped warm, and winter is just cold enough that we get ice more often than snow. SUmmer and fall are truly amazing, but that's only half the year.

Has anyone suggested Asheville yet? It's far enough south and east to avoid the worst northern weather, but high enough (2200'? feet) that it does get a real winter, and it's far enough west that hurricanes aren't really a problem.

(someday, I'm "goin' to Carolina".....) :sad2:


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

elliot42 said:


> --Not St. Louis. I live here, and love it (red brick heaven!), but summer is stooped warm, and winter is just cold enough that we get ice more often than snow. SUmmer and fall are truly amazing, but that's only half the year.
> 
> Has anyone suggested Asheville yet? It's far enough south and east to avoid the worst northern weather, but high enough (2200'? feet) that it does get a real winter, and it's far enough west that hurricanes aren't really a problem.
> 
> (someday, I'm "goin' to Carolina".....) :sad2:


That was strictly my person opinion  I'been through St. Louis summer and i didn't bother me that much...Much better than places like New Orleans, Miami, Houston...


----------



## killexpanormus (Sep 5, 2015)

all the mediterranean city


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Daily mean year: 18.26 ºC; 65 ºF.
Precipitation year : 306 mm

Benidorm by Sergio Herrería, en Flickr

*Almeria, Spain*

Daily mean, year: 19.1 ºC ; 66 ºF
Precipitation year: 200 mm

https://flic.kr/p/fHnbcE 'Cabo de Gata'


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Aguilas (Murcia, Spain)*

Daily mean ºC, year: 19.5 ºC. (Dec: 14 ºC)
Precipitation year 2014 : 92 mm


hosting imagenes


----------



## anaida (Mar 8, 2016)

I wonder about Buenos Aires. Is the climate there quite mild or not really? Planning to go there in July so it'll be winter and don't know what to expect.


----------



## Épicolx (Dec 28, 2015)

del


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

anaida said:


> I wonder about Buenos Aires. Is the climate there quite mild or not really? Planning to go there in July so it'll be winter and don't know what to expect.


Summertime in Buenos Aires is kind of umpleasant,is really hot usually and there are not good beaches nearby so those who have to stay there during that time of the year hate it lol. 

Winter is kind of mild compared to places like Europe and most parts of United States and Canada, if you're lucky u can experience days with the highs above 20c but some days can be really cold but nothing extreme. Snow is very,very rare over there.


----------



## thekillerpunch (Sep 12, 2016)

Lagos Climate and Weather

Lagos has a tropical wet and dry climate with two distinct rainy seasons; the more intense season occurs between April and July, with a milder one from October to November. At the peak of the rainy season, the weather in Lagos is wet about half the time. Lagos experiences a dry season (when it rains less than two days per month) during August and September, as well as between December and March, accompanied by Harmattan winds from the Sahara Desert, which are at their strongest from December to early February.

The temperature range in Lagos is fairly small, generally staying between a high of 91°F (33°C) and low of 70°F (21°C). The hottest month is March, when average daytime temperatures reach 84°F (29°C), while July is the coldest month with an average temperature of 77°F (25°C). The best time to visit Lagos is during the cooler dry season, between August and September.


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kanto said:


> Well, I absolutely love high temperatures. I try to spend as much time in a sauna as possible and I bath twice a week in water with a temperature of 46 °C. I can easily "outsauna" anybody I know and I have no problem withstanding 60 °C in a sauna indefinitely. But this adaptation to heat comes at a price - when the temperature drops below 15 °C during the day my skin starts to decay, fracture and fall off and I am permanently tired and prone to various illnesses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the same exact way. I live in Michigan and while everybody is complaining about the heat in the summers, I am right at home. I've never had an issue with temperatures near 35 degrees. Like you, I am unable to handle the cold. Michigan has harsh winters too, especially in the Upper Peninsula. In some places annual snowfall can exceed 750 centimeters. Waking in the morning for school was unbearable in Marquette. Negative 25 degrees wasn't an uncommon temperature to wake up to. Many mornings I would wake up, bundle up in layers, and march to class in knee deep snow with a sharp wind rolling off Lake Superiors icy waters stinging my face. I 
For months now I've been planning on moving somewhere warmer. I've been thinking Southern California, San Antonio, or Phoenix


----------



## Coover (Dec 13, 2010)

I live in Brisbane, Australia. Our winters are short with little or no rain, 10-20oC, and in Summer it's about 21 to 32, and humid!
My idea of perfect climate is one that has four seasons (snow, leaves fall and the color changes in autumn, and so on). I hate the sub tropical heat and humidity, but living somewhere that's often cloudy and damp would be depressing! Try sleeping on a Brisbane's summer night without the airconditioner!


----------



## Dave57 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think that the worldwide city which holds the best weather all year long is Aswan, Upper Egypt ! It has a astonishingly healthy climate : uninterrupted bright sunshine, cloudless skies, high temperatures, great temperature variation between day and night, dry air, no rainfall ! 

Annual mean temperature ~ 27.4°C (high of 34.4°C, low of 20.4°C)
Annual mean sunshine duration ~ 4000 + hours, obviously making the city one of the sunniest places on the planet, and possibly the true sunniest one !
Annual mean frequency of clear skies* ~ 92.3 % while in Yuma, it's "only" 68.1 % and in Dubai, "only" 76.6 % !
Annual mean frequency of overcast skies* ~ 0.2 %, while in Yuma, it's 13.5 % and in Dubai, 3.1 % all the same !
Annual mean rainfall ~ 0.5 mm, obviously making the city one of the driest places on the planet

* The definition of a clear sky used in order to record the frequency is the following one : a sky is said to be clear when the cloud cover is at most 2 oktas (or 2.5 tenths), which means less than one quarter of the sky area.
* The definition of an overcast sky used in order to record the frequency is the following one : a sky is said to be overcast when the cloud cover is at least 7 oktas (or 8.75 tenths) of the sky area.

However, it gets somewhat burning hot in summer with typical daily highs of 45°C in the shade ! I have been there in early April and it was already very hot as with highs of 35-38°C every day but overall really fine, sunny weather !
























So, if you are a true sun-worshipper, go to Aswan, Egypt ! The city is designed for you !


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ you should marry Kanto and go live together


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Melbourne has the best climate...Four seasons yet days seldom get near freezing in Winter or beyond 36C in summer...Lots of beach weather and you can have snow if you drive a few hours...Very rare storms other than summer lightning and thunder...and the best, little to no humidity : ) Just right !
...everywhere has exceptions but experiencing yet another perfect day right now.Mid to high 20's C..waiting for the Nadal/Federer Aus Open Tennis Final tonight. Perfect again !
The worlds most liveable city...and the climate has something to do with it !


----------



## Allitiration (Jan 27, 2017)

In Russia the weather as usual quite extreme. For example in winter it can be too cold, in summer is too hot. On this picture is shown the climate date for the city Anapa. It's situated in the northen-east coast of the Black Sea. It's not so humid and rainy like Sochi, that's why i liked it.
<a target="_blank" href="http://radikal.ru"><img src="http://s010.radikal.ru/i313/1701/c1/63bb7a793a27.png" /></a>


----------



## Allitiration (Jan 27, 2017)

In Russia the weather as usual quite extreme. For example in winter it can be too cold, in summer is too hot. On this picture is shown the climate date for the city Anapa. It's situated in the northen-east coast of the Black Sea. It's not so humid and rainy like Sochi, that's why i liked it.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Eternal spring


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

redbaron_012 said:


> Melbourne has the best climate...Four seasons yet days *seldom get near freezing* in Winter!


That would qualify as 3 seasons. Winter would be freezing to -25C, ice skating outside, snow, etc.


----------



## ВР (Apr 12, 2016)

I want to live in a city with year-round temperature of 20 degrees.:tongue2:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ВР;138116993 said:


> I want to live in a city with year-round temperature of 20 degrees.:tongue2:


Then you should move to either the beaches of San Diego, Los Angeles or Santa Barbara... Literally 20 degrees Celsius 250 days a year


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

Bangalore, India has one of the best climate.
Average high of 29 and average low of 19 throughout the year.
Summer days are moderated by thunderstorms.
Temperatures rarely exceed 36 or drop below 14.


----------



## Dave57 (Jan 27, 2017)

Kanto said:


> Hey there, today I got a good idea about a new thread. There have been many comparisons between cities in this section of the forum, but I haven't seen any about climate so far, so I decided to make one. Climate is a truly special attribute of a city because unlike the urban fabric or demographics, people can't change it (at least not in the direct and short term sense of the word). But for many people, like myself, climate is a very important aspect of a city :cheers:
> 
> This thread is made for opinion sharing about what are the cities with the best climate. I will make a thread about worst climates in the future, however this one is for best climate, so post, vote, share and enjoy :cheers:
> 
> I'm gonna start this thread with the city I think is the city with the best climate in the world. Mecca has very pleasant warm and sunny climate year round. Some may think it is a bit too warm, but I think that it is still within the comfortable zone. I will never visit it because it is arguably the most discriminating and intolerant city in the world, however its climate is first class in my opinion :cheers:


Taken from Wikipedia !

Dude, as you love year round ultra hot, very dry climates, I have a city designed for you ! I love desert climates, too but only if the weather is really sunny day after day and only if the winter provides some relief enough from the great heat of the summer !

Do you know the city of Atbara, Sudan ? It's one of the hottest year-round cities on Earth ! It's bone DRY and some sources state that it's among the sunniest places on the planet, too ! That's a bunch of weather extremes in one city !



Annual mean number of precipitation days ~ 5-7
Annual mean number of sunshine hours ~ possibly around 4000 + (the winter is perfectly sunny and the summer months of July and August are slightly less sunshiny because of greater cloud cover but clear skies still guaranteed)

It's brutally HOT for many months of the year but the winter climate would be a perfect summer climate for most of people ! However, it's a very dry heat when checking the relative humidity values in the weather forecasts for the city and the large diurnal temperature variation, between average highs and average lows, is healthy !


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Any answer besides San Diego is wrong.

If I want snow I'll take a 45 minute drive to Mount Laguna.


----------



## amalaroy (Feb 27, 2017)

I really like Vietnam Ireland. The climate and the atmosphere are good. in my suggestion,it's a good vacation place also..


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

Singapore is a good candidate... its rarely visited by typhoons and has a generally dry weather and is a tropical island... though of course its on the warmer side...

And I guess it depends on one's climate preference being warm or cool...


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

.​LOS ANGELES​ YESTERDAY:​​ *146104_RH6_2798** by* *Disney | ABC Television Group**, on Flickr*

​ *170304_LA_SNAP_SHOT_009** by* *Jonathan Friolo**, on Flickr*

​ *170304_LA_SNAP_SHOT_026* *by* *Jonathan Friolo**, on Flickr*

​ *170304_LA_SNAP_SHOT_038* *by* *Jonathan Friolo**, on Flickr*

​ *170304_LA_SNAP_SHOT_006* *by* *Jonathan Friolo**, on Flickr*

​ *View of Griffith Observatory from Runyan Canyon* *by* *Robert Borden**, on Flickr*

​ *Cherry blossom* *by **Guang Chow**, on Flickr*​


----------

